# Coffee Smoked Oxtail Ragout (stew) Sous Vide



## mr t 59874 (Apr 11, 2017)

*                                                                              Oxtail Ragout*













IMG_0181.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017


















IMG_0188.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






*Ingredients:*

2 Lbs. Beef Oxtail

1 Cup Elk Stock (may substitute with beef stock)

1 12oz. Can of Diced Tomatoes with juice

1 Cup Chopped Yellow Onion

½ Cup Carrot Diced

½ Cup Celery Diced

Splash Fish Sauce

Splash Worcestershire Sauce, Hickory Smoked

Splash Soy Sauce, Citrus

1 Clove Garlic

1 Bay Leaf

Salt and Pepper to taste

*Procedure:*













IMG_0184.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






Used in this this particular sous vide process was a temperature controller, roaster oven, and an aquarium water pump.













IMG_0182.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






Place all ingredients into a zip bag and remove air.













IMG_0185.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






 Place into the sous vide set at 180° for 22 hours.













IMG_0186.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






 Remove bag from sous vide, place in skillet or other container and remove meat, and let cool to the touch.

 Remove bay leaf from other ingredients, and cool in refrigerator. When cooled skim the fat from surface and discard, reserving the vegetables and liquid.













IMG_0187.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






 Pull meat from bones discarding large pieces of fat and place meat in refrigerator to cool further.













IMG_0201.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






Place the cooled meat in vessel for smoking using ground coffee for the smoke. Because the type of coffee used produces a very light and sweet smoke, cooling the meat allowed the smoke to adhere to the meat more readily.













IMG_0202.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






Smoke meat and let rest until time to reheat.

*Note:* Yes, it is a demonstration as to how what some call “stale smoke” is used to an advantage.













IMG_0192 (2).JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 11, 2017






Combine meat, vegetables, and liquid in pan. Reheat over medium-high heat for 10 minutes, add salt and pepper to taste, and serve.

Pictured is Oxtail Ragout-Stew, served alongside, twice-baked crispy skin potato, baked beans, asparagus, cucumber salad, and Boîte Cabernet Sauvignon. The result being the best oxtail we have ever eaten.

Would I do this again? Absolutely. 

Mr. T


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 11, 2017)

Great grub Tom! I love oxtail and I think is some of the most tender and flavorful beef there is! Outstanding execution with your Sous Vide method. In fact that is exactly what I use for a SV set-up with the roaster on a controller and aquarium pump (but I just use air bubbles). Point worthy for sure!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 11, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Great grub Tom! I love oxtail and I think is some of the most tender and flavorful beef there is! Outstanding execution with your Sous Vide method. In fact that is exactly what I use for a SV set-up with the roaster on a controller and aquarium pump (but I just use air bubbles). Point worthy for sure!


Thank you Browneyesvictim, I agree it is very tasty, just had trouble getting the consistency we wanted in the past. Always willing to try a new recipe if you have one to share. I have a package of tail in the freezer.

The setup, like yours, works fine. For smaller cooks, I use a pot and hotplate.

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2017)

I can you're a man of good tastes by your choice of Fish Sauce, Red Boat 40' is one of the very best.
I also note the Shoyu Ponzu, not typically seen in most pantries.
Now, tell me about the smoked Worcestershire.

Very nice cook all around, ingredients, methods and finished product.
I would love to try a bowl of that stew.


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2017)

Tom That is a nice plate,all sorts of goodness in there.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice job Tom!

The meal looks delicious!

Al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 12, 2017)

tropics, Smokin Al,

Thank you guys, it was tasty. Will be doing that one again.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 12, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> I can you're a man of good tastes by your choice of Fish Sauce, Red Boat 40' is one of the very best.
> I also note the Shoyu Ponzu, not typically seen in most pantries.
> Now, tell me about the smoked Worcestershire.
> 
> ...


You must be a man of good taste as you noticed the sauces. Soy sauces are plentiful here. When someone mentions soy sauce in a recipe without mentioning the brand is like saying they smoke something for two hours without describing the smoke. I stand in front of a cabinet or refrigerator looking at a dozen different soys and scratch my head. Some of our favorite soy's are Shoyu Ponzu, Aloha Shoyu, along with mushroom and sweet soys. Our favorite though is one handcrafted in Kentucky, it is Bluegrass Soy Sauce. It is expensive and at times hard to get, but definitely worth every penny.

Presently we have three different fish sauces including Red Boat 40°. The lesser grade fish sauce is used in products such as kimchi.

The smoked Worcestershire just adds another choice to make when cooking. It and the Red Boat go into most of my cooks, but is seldom revealed. Here you go. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248106/smoking-soy-and-other-sauces-q-view

You want to try the stew? If you visit this area there are four stops to make, Mt. Rushmore, Yellowstone, Glacier, and Mr. T's. We will make sure you get some oxtail.

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks Mighty Tasty from here!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, T. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Bear, it is appreciated. So many different things to try and life keeps getting shorter.

Actually, I was preparing a sous vide thread when Case mentioned the throwdown, I saw it would fit his criteria, so I entered it. Didn't do well, but it sure was good.

Thanks again,

T


----------



## dls1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice job Tom, very nice. All around, it's a great looking meal, and the Boîte Cabernet is a perfect companion. I haven't had oxtails for a while, but the next time I do so, I'm going to follow your lead.

Interesting, I use a few splashes of the same 3 sauces, and brands, that you use with most of my meals where meat is the main focus. Especially the ones done sous vide, or in braises, stews, chilis, etc. However, I've never smoked the Worcestershire sauce, but I'm going to try it soon.

I also have smoking with coffee on the agenda. Is particular type of coffee you would recommend, or steer me away from? I've got some Medaglia D'Oro instant espresso on hand that I occasionally use in rubs that I'm thinking might be a good candidate.

Good work.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you dls1, as a matter of fact, the fish sauce was a gift from an SMF member, it has an exceptional flavor and is used sparingly.

I use whatever coffee that is in the cabinets at the time. In addition, give some of your favorite teas a try also. My wife who has become very proficient with the handheld smoker at times uses fragrant teas to smoke cheese balls and cream cheeses. Then, there is always the spice cabinet, the possibilities are endless.

T


----------

